# Sleep paralysis



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Anybody else experience this? I absolutely hate it and find it hard to go back to sleep after snapping out of it.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I had a buddy that has had that happen to him a few times. I thought he was just trying to get out of work until I looked into it. Seems pretty terrifying, he has no idea what causes it or how to snap out of it. It's happened at least 3 times he's told me about.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

It really sucks. It's basically a misfiring in the brain as you enter or exit REM sleep and your body is still "paralyzed" but your mind is awake. You lay there and can't speak, can hardly breathe, and can't wake yourself up. You also hear a loud buzzing sound. 

First time it happened to me I thought that's what dying was like.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Kind of sounds like the reverse of sleep walking...your body is awake but your brain is still sleeping.

In most cases, and in normal older men particularly, you'll discover that there is a direct neurological connection between your eye lids and your bladder. Any movement of the eye lids, even a partial opening, activates the bladder, motivating one to finally climb out of bed and stagger into the bathroom...A couple of studies done in Sweden a few years back confirm this condition and also found that it indirectly affects the wives of these poor fellows. It goes something like this...Wife: "honey, it's 3:15 am, what in the he** are you do up? Hubbie: "you know, it's that eye lid thing again, just go back to sleep". In the end, life goes on and you adapt.


----------

